# Armies you'd never consider playing with



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Basically what I want to know with this thread is, what are armies that people have looked at and thought, no I'm never going to play with that army, and why this is.

For me it's Tyranids as their background precludes any sort of meaningful backstory beyond the notion of a splinter fleet.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Daemons - I just feel they have no character compared to the other armies. Just big mean monsters. Though I do use the Keeper of Secrets rules for my Greater Daemon when I play Apocalypse games.

Orks / Imperial Guard - I am far too slow a painter to run an army this infantry heavy. I do find the concept of Nidzilla appealing though.


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

Hmm I would have to say the following

1: Tau: I just don't like the limited play style (I shoot when stationary, I shoot when moving, or I shoot after getting out of a vehicle)

2: Tyranids: just don't like mindless aliens for an army, not to mention that they look corny

3: dark eldar: models look like something the dog just chewed up and I don't like space elves (eldar) even dark ones

4: Eldar: can't stand the numerous "Im better than you nah nah nah" rules (Holofields, Banshee mask, Lance etc) and they are space elves

5: Orks: too many damn models to paint

but I would play the rest (yes I know guard have lots of models but I would make an exception and take lots of tanks.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Tau and Tyranids-Tau are too Simple, too little flaws in them
Tyranids, there's too many and the alien look is not to my taste


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Chaos- Hate spiky things, their satanic overtone is too much for me. 

Dark Eldar- Again, too spiky. 

Tyranids- Gaunts are too disposable, dont care for monsters. 

Orks- Trashy + Crashy, their strategies are too barbaric. 

Demons- Again, too satanic. 

Necrons- Very limited model range, dont like metallic stuff. 

Pretty much I would only play good armies (or at least what I think is good) such as: SM, I.G., Inquisition, Tau, or Eldar.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

I have to say that I would never play with Chaos of any kind. Chaos has never appealed to me, never will appeal to me, and it's just Space Marines except evil. Sure they make for good story reading but playing... nah, not my thing.


----------



## onlainari (May 10, 2008)

I would never play with orks. Gah I hates them.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Probly Chaos Daemons, no idea why, just could never use them in a game.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Tyranids are really the only army I'd never play, now that I really think about it. There aren't really any tactics involved in playing the army, and the models are a pain in the ass to paint.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

1)Orcs. I just think they look rubbish
2)Tau. I like close combat to much to play tau
3) Space Marines. Why play SM when I can play CSM?
4)Eldar. If I was to ever play an Eldar army I would go straight for DE.

I think I would be OK with any of the other armies, though IG was a borderline army.


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> .......There aren't really any tactics involved in playing the army, and the models are a pain in the ass to paint.



To top it off, its difficult to come up with a good paint scheme for 'nids, most people I see with them paint them crappily.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

1. orks
2. CSM. It's just SM with more skullzor and moar spikes! and moar evile. 
3. Tyranids. Don't like bugs.
4. Named Chapter SM (I've been doing this for over 20 years, I'm quite capable of going with my own theme, thanks. Have your spoon back).
5. Infantry horde IG. I'm thinking more SpecFor setup myself.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Eldar: I've hated them when I started playing the game, and I will hate them when this game eventually falls of the map.. or I die which ever comes first

Don't really have any beefs with any other armies even though I only play Chaos based forces.... Hell lets cut out the middle man and call em satan/demon marines.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

1) Tau eh never appealed to me, plus I find the models kind of ugly. 
2) Eldar(good/bad) nice models but I just don't like them. Don't know why.
3) Orks, hate the way they talk. Lol


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

space marines. why, cause so many other people have them, its like the cool thing off 40k and i hate being part off the cool group, its so lame. the other armies yep, no problems with them


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

World Eaters - Too much 'Angry Marines' to be interesting.
Imperial Guard - I can't imagine wanting to play primitive humans in a sci-fi game.
Space Marines - Fascist "Good Guys" are a pleasant escape from reality, how?
Space Marine variants - The 'How is this not heresy?' versions of the fascist 'Good Guys'... uke:
Inquisition - The 'And you thought the Space Marines were fascist' "Good Guys".

Just my two cents.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd have to say nids. There's just no tactics involved, apart from a bit of positioning to keep everything in synapse. It's just gathering a great big horde, and scrabbling around the field easting anything that looks at you funny. 
My second choice is space marines. Too bland and unoriginal for me. Genetically modified super human? No thanks, I'll stick with a guardsman :biggrin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Orks - boring as hell
Witchhunter + Daemonhunter + Imperial + Space marines = I dislike the whole bible bashing theme they have going on...I get religion shoved down my throat by ppl as I walk down a street..I dont want to suffer it during my hobby either.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

for me it is 
1. deamons, as i just don't think they have the right sort of style
2. dark eldar because the models are old and ugly 
3. vanilla marines cos too many people play them and they are too "good guys" kinda thing


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

For me it's Daemons, I mean they didn't really sell all that well in the 40k section and Fantasy only took to them as a "quick we can nail you insanely fast with all our special rules" way. They really don't look to great and weren't needed at the time other things were, they were a we need to put out something to try and stimulate new players and old players from both sides of the game. They should have just kept it as a CSM combined dex or at least made them able in standard (non-apoc) games to be played with one another taking parts from each codex, but you know having a CSM HQ to control the overall battle field and ranks of daemons.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Treewizard648 said:


> Pretty much I would only play good armies (or at least what I think is good) such as: SM, I.G., Inquisition, Tau, or Eldar.


Inquistion good? that made me laugh and SM are the lackeys of what we humans would call a dictator.

Anyway, Tau and Necrons.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Space Marines: They seem really dull and have no interesting fluff behind them. They are the golden boys, all positive no negatives which makes them very one sided.

Plus lots of ugly models.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Eldar - far too girly and prancing for my liking. 
Dark Eldar - not different enough from the girly Eldar.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Eldar: They prance. Never liked them.

Dark Eldar: The, "emo," version of an army I've never liked. :wink:

Orks: A bunch of mental retards who have, apparently, mastered space travel. Ork fluff irritates me. Plus, the models. It's just always seemed that the worse a person can model, the more, "orky," it looks. Some old lLego parts, some toothpicks, sprue, and dry brush the hell out of it. Never been an ork fan.

Space Marines: I'd consider pre-heresy Thousand Sons, or perhaps the Blood Ravens, but that's about as far as I'd consider.

Inquisition: The only thing missing is a guy in a really big funny hat, then we'd have the space vatican meandering around. No thanks.

I'm good with my Chaos Marines, Daemons, and Tau. :biggrin: And yeah, I know, Tau, space commies, but hey, they have railguns... :wink:


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

The Tau. No, I've no interest in playing Chi-comms.
Orks. Ebonics annoy me.
Inquisition/ Sisters of Battle/ Witch Hunters. No thanx, I'm a heathen. The guys in the hooded robes do like little Klansmen tho...
Imperial Guard. Well, I could paint them up like a Waffen SS Panzer Division or somesuch, but some people might be offended. Too much painting anyway.
Tyranids. My ex-wife plays tyranids.
Daemons. They were cool when they were part of the larger Chaos force, but now they just remind me of how badly GW castrated Chaos.
Necrons. I had a small force of 1500 pts. They bore me. I sold them.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Necrons. Until they get updated there game play is just to boring. lots of warriors, some destroyers and Monoliths, move forward, kill shit. Phase out.

Eldar. I just don't like the bright and shiny look. 

Space Marines. I will for ever hate them. Unworthy bastards get to push other armys back because they need 3 different codex books.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Orks. I've never liked the look of the models, I like bold and eye catching colour schemes, where Orks are the opposite. Green skin, dirty metal, clothes, blood on weapons... not my thing. Also not much of an Eldar fan.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I learnt to play against Eldar... they never did beat me in 2nd ed, has left me with something of a bias against them

I would love to do guard but there's no way I'm gonna even kid myself that I'll paint 100+ guardsmen (my 60 gaunts took long enough and I'm only inking them... look cool though).


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Chaos marines: boring codex and models
Space marines: boring codex and models
Eldar: Boring codex
Tyranids: boring/crap models
Dark Eldar: boring/crap models/100 year old codex
Necrons: boring/crap models
Inquisition: boring codex/expensive
daemons: crap codex with no options


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

solkan said:


> Space Marine variants - The 'How is this not heresy?' versions of the fascist 'Good Guys'... uke:


*Looks at army* Lol, Good joke.

Necrons - no ability to creatre your own fluff for an army. I mean even CS. Goto hasn't done a Book with a Necron as the main character yet.

Tyranids - no individuality.

Tau - Don't like their Hippy Communist ways. Plus, there's not that much cahracter about them.

Daemons - too faceless and obviously something that was created by GW to be a Cash Cow on top of Marines and Chaos. Plus, they're really boring, not meaning to offend someone.

They don't have any background, and the whole 'we have no agenda other than taking over the world/Galaxy' is a little old.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Really I probably will never play anything other than Chaos Space Marines and Space Marines, but the ones below I have extra special reason for not playing.

Tyranid. I really don't know how I would ever get a paint scheme that is acceptable to me for a 'Nid army, I'm just not that good.

Dark Eldar. I don't particularly care for their miniatures.

Orcs. They just seem like a less scary but more funny version of the Tyranids to me.

Inquisition. I would prefer newer codicies though.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> I like bold and eye catching colour schemes


But you don't like Eldar, Katie aren't they the epitome of bold eye catching colour schemes.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Space Marines: why play them when the Chaos Marine models are so much cooler (Tsons especially)
Dark Eldar: simply because the models are complete ASS.
Imperial Guard: don't like armies that just stand and shoot


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

I honestly could say that all of the armies in the game at least kind of interest me with the exception of SoB. The whole burly bull **** battle nun thing is pretty lame imo and the models suck.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I really do like most of the armies in 40k. I have all the codex and I have at times made lists of nearly all of them that I would like to play or have if i had the money. The only armies i dislike are :
Tau, could never get into there fluff or models
Nids, Again fluff and models
Necrons, Fluff and limit choice
Inq, All metal and outdated

Also Daemons I brought the daemon codex and used it for a bit but I soon found out how limiting it was even using all the gods. All the units where the same. I thought they should have made Daemon Princes HQ and really customisable and Greater Daemons HS but with limits and made up a few new daemons. So to wrap this off-topic bit off. I played daemons and have a 1500 point army but can never see myself playing them again.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

I've wanted to start an eldar or dark eldar army, prolly the only thing other than Chaos Marines I'd ever play


----------



## Sternguard (Oct 26, 2008)

Cant ever see me using any chaos. I read alot of the 40k novels so love all the fluff that goes with the imperial forces just couldnt turn my back on the emperor:biggrin:


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Orks are not the sleek future look I like and both eldar because of the flimsyness.


----------



## Dalek (Apr 8, 2009)

Space Marines, IG - Too human! uke:
Necrons- Not much range of units


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

asianavatar said:


> But you don't like Eldar, Katie aren't they the epitome of bold eye catching colour schemes.


Yeah, but they're pansies.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

TheUnmarked said:


> Hmm I would have to say the following
> 
> 1: Tau: I just don't like the limited play style (I shoot when stationary, I shoot when moving, or I shoot after getting out of a vehicle)
> 
> ...


lol a lot of people dont like how dark eldar look but i think they look really cool. dark armor with lots of blades is just appealing to me i suppose. i like warriors, scourges and most of the vehicles. but the units such as the wyches, warp beasts and some of the hq. dont have any yet but id like to start a de army once the new codex is out. space marines will always be great though, in both terms of look and playability.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

the only armies i would never give a try are sisters of battle and squats...glad they arent around anymore and they are way to dumb to be brought back. people think space elves are stupid, but the idea of space dwarfs is borderline retarded.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> the only armies i would never give a try are sisters of battle and squats.........the idea of space dwarfs is borderline retarded.


Here we go....

While I'm here, could anyone explain why people think Eldar 'prance'?

It seems to be coming up as a reason quite a bit.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

nightfish said:


> Here we go....
> 
> While I'm here, could anyone explain why people think Eldar 'prance'?
> 
> It seems to be coming up as a reason quite a bit.


Because they're pansy elves in space?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Only army I would never play would have to be the Space Marines.

My reason is simple they are over glorified and nothing pleases me more then to rid the battle field of them with any other species. The only ones I have yet to do it with is the Dark Eldar, the Eldar, and the Tau.

Chaosftw


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

aye ok katie lol
i did think that untill thya blade stromed my ass lol
well Cron's and nid's my self


----------



## Bladecrest (Apr 9, 2009)

Necrons...
waay too much cheese for me


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

I will never play...
Necrons ever again...
Tau...cause a race that builds itself upon its shooting technology should have learned hot to shoot.
Space Marines....cause they worship a man who is dead and never wanted to be worshiped.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Necrons. They totally bore me.


----------



## Wu-Tang-Tau (Apr 2, 2009)

I refuse to touch any forces from the imperium!


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

1; eldar 
i HATE all their rules which pretty much just cheese you out to much 

but i wouldnt mind playing DE to get a little vengence

2; tyranids - too many models

3; tau - close combat and shooting are what i like not being stationary and blowing the hell out of anything and thats it 

chaoz


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

Orks: Too one dimensional smashy smashy and I don't like the loks of Orks in space.
Tau: Too one dimensional, look kinda anime ish, which turns me off. I need at least some semblance of smashy smashy in my army.


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have to say tau. I own a couple tau and thier codex. Their background is boring and short. Even the nids have a cool mystery about them, even though they have virtually no background. Their playing style is boring. Thier paint scemes are boring. Their HQs are boring.

To sum it up....tau are really good, but dreadfully boring in every way.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

what i will never play:

orks: simple XENOS filth.
eldar: pansy, pathetic, nothing hard hitting, XENOS
tyranids: dont like the fluff, also another XENOS
tau: small, stand still, only guns, flying dinner dish plates.
edit: daemons: because they are DAEMONS, deepstriking army, very boring


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

mm, i would think Tau. 
Their background is kinda cheesy and there isn't much diversity. Little fluff compared to the other GW licensed races. and, they really just dont look the hip on the field


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

*Emperor's Children*
They wear pink armor and I hate Fulgrim.

*World Eaters*
Too one-dimensional for me, but not a bad army.

*Plaguemarines*
Like the rules, but not the look.

*Chaos Undivided*
That's cheating.

*Orks*
I hate how unbeatable they are. It's actually _challenging_ to make a bad army list with them.

*Tyranids*
I don't like the look, and I don't like how one-dimensional they are.

*Dark Eldar*
I hate this army more than the Orks and Emperor's Children combined, despite the fact that I've only played them once. And won.

*Inquisition Armies*
Old Codexs, all metal, very little room for customization. And, they're expensive.

*Chaos Daemons*
No personality and no guns.

*Space Wolves*
I hate their color, but I like their fluff.

*Black Templars*
Don't like the fluff, and they're too non-uniform for me.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

no smurfs or pansy prancers!


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

I also wont play with smurfs or panzy prancers, my standards are too high.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> *Emperor's Children*
> They wear pink armor and I hate Fulgrim.
> 
> *World Eaters*
> ...


dont like our fluff eh? well your smurfs with hoodies...and oh yeah lets be sure to mention the fact that your...heretics....yeah you know its true, cant hide it forever. dark angels are also a bunch of emos. lol dont mess with the best chapter ever :nono:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

unxpekted22 said:


> dont like our fluff eh? well your smurfs with hoodies...and oh yeah lets be sure to mention the fact that your...heretics....yeah you know its true, cant hide it forever. dark angels are also a bunch of emos. lol dont mess with the best chapter ever :nono:


I wholly embrace the fact that my chapter is a bunch of heretics! We're the good guys who aren't good guys :victory::mrgreen:


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Because they're pansy elves in space?


They just happen to be more sensitive than most. Is that a bad quality? :grin:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> I wholly embrace the fact that my chapter is a bunch of heretics! We're the good guys who aren't good guys :victory::mrgreen:


Is anyone in 40k the good guys?


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wraithian said:


> ...........I'm good with my Chaos Marines, Daemons, and Tau. :biggrin: And yeah, I know, Tau, space commies, but hey, they have railguns... :wink:


There are already space commies! 













(I take no credit for this drawing)


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

asianavatar said:


> Space Marines: They seem really dull and have no interesting fluff behind them. They are the golden boys, all positive no negatives which makes them very one sided.
> 
> Plus lots of ugly models.


are you being sarcastic? because they have more story, background, history, codexes, characters, and models than any other race. they all have negatives except mb ultramarines. btw, if your going to say their models are ugly you should probably choose a different avatar.


----------



## Joshau-k (Jan 31, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> are you being sarcastic? because they have more story, background, history, codexes, characters, and models than any other race. they all have negatives except mb ultramarines. btw, if your going to say their models are ugly you should probably choose a different avatar.


While other races are so undeveloped. In protest I will never play SM :biggrin:.


----------



## revilo (Aug 15, 2008)

for me its necrons- there models all look the same, far too boring and they only have one tank, and thats rediculasly over powered.

also deamons, agin not much character or back ground to them

necrons are interesting in the fluff the whole splinter fleet thing and the idea that we have only seen a fraction of the vanguard of the whole force that have spent countless milenia in another universe killing and that they are the biggest threat to mankinds exsistance, even more that the chaos legions. but on the table top theyre dull and you dont get enough of them, most imperial guard armies or ork armies will outnumber them which goes against all the fluff and the very idea of the great devourer

dark eldar have barley any troop choices and seem a bit pathetic, 

id never play deamon or which hunters as the all metal thing would put me of. I do though like using Inquisitors in my Imperial guard armies, I love them, I have made nearly 12 inquisitors using models from all over including both the firge world ones, I use them for different games and tournaments and when Im aout to go for a tournament i usually use it as an excuse to make another inquisitor, my best one is my Inquisitor Hans, my longest serving one, I used the Kal Jerico model for him, hes great


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

unxpekted22 said:


> are you being sarcastic? because they have more story, background, history, codexes, characters, and models than any other race. they all have negatives except mb ultramarines. btw, if your going to say their models are ugly you should probably choose a different avatar.


I kinda get whats hes saying to be obvious, there fluff just feels like flag waving yanks, going around being supposedly "awesome" and better than everyone, its not really interesting well thought out fluff, its just propaganda.

and to be honest again allot of new marines models are just plain ugly, look at the company masters, or Sicarius, ugly as hell models in my opinion


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> and to be honest again allot of new marines models are just plain ugly, look at the company masters, or Sicarius, ugly as hell models in my opinion


I sort of have to agree here. The new ones I _do_ like seem to be just more 'normal' marines. Like the Sternguard for example, loved them.

Though again sicarius. Looks like he has no place on the battlefield and the New Vulkan He'stan.....


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I have to respond thusly, in Orkspeek.

"Dem Eldar is just humies wit less bones n'funny 'elmets"

"Da Tyrannids is just grots n'squigs with bity teef"

...Okay in all truth.

I couldn't play the Eldar because their play style is such a wide departure from mine. Tyranids, because all I ever do is hear Tyranid players talk about how their making their next big cheese... But In all frankness, I couldn't play space marines either. I don't find them that interesting to paint. I would just end up half assing them and dipping them in Robin's Egg blue.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I kinda get whats hes saying to be obvious, there fluff just feels like flag waving yanks, going around being supposedly "awesome" and better than everyone, its not really interesting well thought out fluff, its just propaganda.
> 
> and to be honest again allot of new marines models are just plain ugly, look at the company masters, or Sicarius, ugly as hell models in my opinion


Hey! The roots of the Sicarius model go way back to the ancient history of 40k. I think it was in the early 2nd edition days when they released a captain model that had that goofy head crest on his helmet, but the helmet was on, and that model was one of the captain figures painted in Ultramarines colors for the first Ultramarines codex. That shows continuity from a company that generally has very little of it, and I think that makes the miniature more important than its ugliness (it is not a pretty miniature, I must admit.)

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

The only one I have physically avoided is Necrons, not sure why, had the chance to have some at cut prices as well, just wasn't interested. (Have a similar thing with Tomb Kings in Fantasy.) Obviously I have something against the whole Skeletons out of the desert idea that both armies seem to have going on. Although I couldn't say exactly what it is I don't like, maybe a combo, look, fluff, selection of models. :dunno:


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

Orks - Too simple, just run forward and attack, also I prefer shooting, if only the kommandos where better
Eldar - Stuck up aliens that don't know when to quit, Like the rules but I prefer plastic
Chaos Space Marines - Dark Eldar wannabes
Imperial Guard - The current codex is just too difficult to understand, who the hell designs a codex which tells you, you can have 5 troop choices for 1 troop but you need a Jr Officer to lead the troop, took me that long enought to understand that bit, better if they said you can 10-50 troops, and add a Jr officer for XX points.

Also the codex looks nice but nothing really stands out
Necrons - Who the hell designed this codex, it's so unbalanced and werid, the rules are crazy and theres no real definition on what this army is suppost to be, Space Marine wannabes


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Chaos Demons and Sister's of Battle. Why? Almost no plastics, and the backstories aren't fun enough to work with.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> I sort of have to agree here. The new ones I _do_ like seem to be just more 'normal' marines. Like the Sternguard for example, loved them.
> 
> Though again sicarius. Looks like he has no place on the battlefield and the New Vulkan He'stan.....


alright alright i get what your all sayin lol. i play black templars though, a lot of the other chapters have cool histories and awesome characters. i would never play ultramarines though so i guess if thats the kind of space marines you meant id agree.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

anarchyfever said:


> Imperial Guard - The current codex is just too difficult to understand, who the hell designs a codex which tells you, you can have 5 troop choices for 1 troop but you need a Jr Officer to lead the troop, took me that long enought to understand that bit, better if they said you can 10-50 troops, and add a Jr officer for XX points.


Its not that hard. Its called structure as per most modern armies.


----------



## Munkie (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to say I'll never play Space Marines. Guys who where made to win and (surprise surprise) do is utterly boring--I prefer underdogs. That's why when The Punisher had Daredevil tied up and was gonna force Daredevil to kill the Punisher lest he kill mob guys forever I laughed and laughed. Daredevil was crying and whining. HAHA! Oh I love anti-heroes defeating the super people because they're smarter. Admittedly I do like the rules and I've been tempted, then I get wise to what GW is doing and say, "No! I will not advocate this resource whore of an army!" But I digress.

Beyond that it's all about character and personality. 

No nids. "We're bugs that act like bugs." The only ones with any personality are ones that humans have ascribed a personality for (Old One Eye and The Red Terror). 

No Demons. "Likes: Hating things and wanting to kill. Dislikes: Long walks on the beach, short walks on the beach, and everything else that exists." 

No necrons. "We used to have souls but we decided to replace that with being boring as sin." Also, waaay to easy to paint, and only the Necron Lord has the possibility of NOT being WYSIWYG (just buy the other version of him). And the rules are awful. We'll Be Back has like 4 pages of FAQ to explain how it works in every possible scenario. Learn from the old Steam Tank rules, GW, and just make it Feel No Pain.

I'll never play Guard again. I started with them and realized how much you have to buy just to have a legal army--much less a good one. I like efficiency and I'd rather not buy 10 guys just so I can have a heavy weapon. Also their games are deploy for 3 hours and shoot for 3 turns, by that time either the enemy is wiped out or in combat (in which case the Guard will be wiped out in a turn). Anyone who says Tau play style is boring, try guard--at least we move AND shoot.

I won't play Dark Eldar until they get a new Codex and models, then I probably will. Who the hell made warp beasts and how did they get that job?!

I also won't play Sisters of Battle until they get new models. The only way to know which unit is which is by seeing how many of each weapon they have. "4 heavy bolters, must be Retributers. 4 meltaguns, must be Dominions. 2 special weapons, must be Sisters Squad. Have masks, must be Celestians." Nobody should have to use inductive reasoning to figure out which unit is which.

P.S. Dark Angels can suck it the most.


----------



## BlackTemplar93 (Apr 9, 2009)

i'd never play

1) eldar....just look at them they look like ******* with their pansy armour and PINK colour schemes(im lookin atchou harlequin)
2) Chaos Demons.....UUUUarrrghh....slaaash....maim....grrrooouur....rrip apart....grooUUUUUUURRR....if you know waht i mean
3)tyranids...no background story cant talk
4)necrons.....well pretty nifty rules, nice models horror background...BUT 50% of the models range are metal-models, which sucks like a bitch
.....well i gusess i stay with chaos KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN KILL MAIM BURN


----------



## Warsmith Falkner Nox (Apr 18, 2009)

UltraMarines, they just come off as snooky and up themselves, havin to read through all the ultramarines "look at me" stuff in the new space marine codex was annoyin


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

guard. i hate the fact that you can never get any good stats for anything - theyre only human, maybe, but are we seriously that bad?


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Aktar09 said:


> guard. i hate the fact that you can never get any good stats for anything - theyre only human, maybe, but are we seriously that bad?



Yes.
Seriously though, if you compare the IG to the base-line of the other races, they're fairly comperable... across the board, which is why they suck.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Necrons. Too limited in options and slow as heck for a speed freek like me.
Dark Eldar. Look like hell, GW has ignored them.
Chaos Demons. I'm not a fan of deepstrike.
Sisters of battle. They're all bolters, flamers, and meltas. 3 weapons and their heavy versions does not an interesting army make.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Chaos marines I never liked the models with the rules. I have played some weird loyalist chapters using the codex though... that was fun... Just I really don't liek the raggedy look of them


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

imperial guard , because i cant stand the leman russ,I hate the tank with a passion.
necrons,lack of interesting models,maybe after a major revamp
Squats, because GW say so


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Still working through the thread, but this is making for some interesting reading.

My 2p

CSM - Why play the lackeys when now you can play the real deal (Daemons)?
Dark Eldar - or at least, not until an update. Models are iffy, regular Eldar offer more variety.
SM - Collect? Yes. Play? No. At least not anytime soon. At present, they look to be locked into whatever play style you dream up when putting the list together. I prefer flexibility in the feild.
Tyranids - Some of the models are appealing, but unfortunately, the force overall just seems a little too 2D. Add that the fluff pretty much says that nothing outside Genestealers are seen away from a hive fleet, and the oportunity for, say, a limited outbreak on a planet, etc., is wiped.
Necrons - Again, just a tad too 2d by my view, and having an army with everyone having basically the same face is also a little... not to interesting.

That leaves Eldar (!), Tau (shooty can be fun), Orks (stompy can too), and Daemons, pretty much for the variety I see in their forces. Inquisition also has some appeal, if only because they get to mix and match forces from SM and IG. IG, too, looks like it might be worth looking into with the new codex.


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Necrons - Theres no variety, Its basically a big pack of warriors, with a FEW extra things on the side.

Space Marines - Everybody and there mother plays SM, Theyre a decent list I'm just so unbearably sick of seeing them.

Eldar - If i wanted to show up every time and have no competition id bring eldar, the're just a bit too OP right now for my tastes.

DE - as much as I like them, it doesn't look like GW cares that much about them. And past has said what GW doesn't like gets screwed (my poor poor LatD army) :cray:

Tau - This army to me is like a single dice roll, either they shoot you all down before you make it too their lines (they win), or they dont (you win). exept instead of rolling 1 die, you roll houndreds, and spend hours up to chance not tactics (yes im aware that you can use tactics with tau, i just see alot of static tau armies)

Orks - read tau and reverse

Nids - You try painting them and tell me you want to play with them:nono:

Deamons - Meh, i dont like the concept of a deep-striking CC army, plus they seem like a cash in to split up chaos so you buy more.


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 10, 2009)

1.) Kroot Mercenaries from Chapter Approved 2004
2.) Sisters of Battle - Chicks don't look cool in 40k.
3.) Necrons - Too much rolling. The old wrist gets tired after 2 or 3 turns of "We'll be back." Plus I don't like it when my army DISSAPEARS OFF THE TABLE!
4.) Dark Eldar - the rules are too old for you to have a chance.
5.) IG - There are super-human soldiers, super-alien aliens, Daemons, races with advanced futuristic technologies, and even robot zombies. Why in the H3LL would I want to play with plain old humans with WWII technology???


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The Barbarian said:


> plain old humans with WWII technology???


I wish they did, be better than 41st technology


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Mine would be Necrons and Tyranids both for the same reason that they have no character or personality. And of course Eldar ( avatar says it all ) JD


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd hate to play eldar. "Well I showed up and I'm not fighting orks. With my seer council I win. Also half of my units cheat."

Or orks. It's just zero challenge. I like that most ork lists are tournament viable, but for fighting space marines it's a waste of my time.


Acursed Phil Kelly making tournament lists unfun to use for casual play.


Also I'd never, ever want to play dark eldar.


----------



## Daal-En (Apr 7, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> Basically what I want to know with this thread is, what are armies that people have looked at and thought, no I'm never going to play with that army, and why this is.
> 
> For me it's Tyranids as their background precludes any sort of meaningful backstory beyond the notion of a splinter fleet.


Necrons. Where to start? Tactically, it's a one-trick pony for chumps who think an army theme that boils down to "I'll ignore all your special rules" is 'cool', making it (a) dull to play and (b) pretty much impossible to win with once people figure out how to deal with it. The models are uniformly abysmal - unlike the Dark Eldar they don't have any saving graces even among their plastics. They're an army of robots, and I tend to despise robots in any army I play - never liked Wraithlords, won't play with Battlesuits. But most of all, as a long-time fluff fan, I absolutely loathed the way they shoehorned the Necrons into the backstory, throwing them in their as the ultimate bad guy and shredding years of Eldar backstory in the process. Your objection to the Tyranids is equally true of the Necrons; they're a race without personalities or motivation beyond killing things. 

Personally, I find that Tyranids have the saving grace of customisability for a range of battlefield roles and modelling options; they still can't really sustain a shooty build from the little I've seen of the new Codex in action, but they're more interesting tactically than they were when they were just "rush into close combat and kill things".

Phil


----------



## Daal-En (Apr 7, 2009)

Gul Torgo said:


> Daemons - I just feel they have no character compared to the other armies. Just big mean monsters. Though I do use the Keeper of Secrets rules for my Greater Daemon when I play Apocalypse games.
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, I'll add Daemons to my list too - they don't register with me because they weren't a separate army when I last played. In fact there are only about four armies I *would* play in practice, although if Orks had better infantry models and Dark Eldar better models generally they might tempt me. I find Marines of all flavours boring, and have a preference for armies a little more tactically involved than "outlast your opponent", leaving Eldar, Tau, IG and to a lesser extent Tyranids (most of those models look the same, except for the ones that look worse - a world away from their original conception of a highly diverse aggressive ecosystem; for a fast-evolving race, the Tyranids have become the most homogenous of all in appearance, other than Necrons - and there still isn't enough shootiness in the army for my liking). Not by accident, these are all armies that are dominated by shooting and/or mobility.
> ...


----------



## Daal-En (Apr 7, 2009)

asianavatar said:


> But you don't like Eldar, Katie aren't they the epitome of bold eye catching colour schemes.


I wondered exactly the same thing. I do agree they have a boring Codex, though - in fact, it was looking at the new Codex when it first came out, together with the underwhelming nature of most of the new Aspect models (they replaced the 3rd Ed Fire Dragons why, exactly?) that caused me to leave 40k when I did (though I hadn't actually played for some time before that). From some of the comments here, though, I think I'll defend my sticking by Tau and Tyranids:

Tau - it's true they don't have much fluff (in particular it has never been established what "the Greater Good" actually entails - their social structure, after all, is feudal rather than communist), but what they have gives a lot of scope for development as they expand into new areas, encounter new races, develop new military strategies... Also, far from being "Hippies in space", I've always been a fan of the darker side of Tau fluff - especially their tendency to resort to gunboat diplomacy. Gamewise "shooting while standing still, shooting while moving, shooting after getting out of vehicles" is rather varied (compared with, say, the Imperial Guard's 'shooting while standing still and, um, that's it', the Eldar's 'move very close then shoot and assault, otherwise die' or everyone else's favoured 'CHAAARGE!"). Modelwise, I like everything but the Battlesuits and Vespids.

Tyranids - I go way back with the Tyranids; specifically. I was a fan of them when they showed up in Space Marine, with a rather more varied list than they've ever had in 40k or later incarnations of Epic, and at a time when bio-constructs actually looked different from one another (and could be given decent paint schemes - that old 'bone on red' may still be the best one the Studio has used, and for old times' sake I'm a fan of giving different brood types different colour schemes rather than the GW approach of homogenous colours within a Hive Swarm). Tactically I hark back to the old Space Marine days too, when Tyranids could back up their close combat punch with varied shooting options; were I to build the army I'd go for a much shootier build (if only Biovores had better models). 

As for the fluff, if you're imaginative there's a lot more mileage to be made from it than it might at first seem - and there has been some interesting fan fluff written on the effects of Tyranid infestations on the planets they 'convert', on the seeding process, on Imperial examinations of particular bio-constructs and the like. It's true that Tyranids mostly lend themselves to fluff-as-seen-from-their-enemies'-perspective (after all, in any B-movie it's the humans' reaction to the monsters we want to see, not the monster's motivations for going on a rampage), so in that regard they can often be better to fight against than to fight with, but there's nothing stopping the 'Nid player writing up the stories of a desperate struggle against impossible odds - you may want to tell the story from the humans' perspective, but who doesn't want the monsters to win? Plus in real life I'm a wildlife biologist, and I like insects...

Phil


----------



## Daal-En (Apr 7, 2009)

> spudboy said:
> 
> 
> > Tyranids - Some of the models are appealing, but unfortunately, the force overall just seems a little too 2D. Add that the fluff pretty much says that nothing outside Genestealers are seen away from a hive fleet, and the oportunity for, say, a limited outbreak on a planet, etc., is wiped.
> ...


----------

